# My wyoming antelope pic



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Nice goat. I love the width.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

now that is awsome right there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. I was a lot of fun. I saw a lot of bucks, but I finally found the one I wanted. I did see two other bucks that were wider. The widest kept hanging around private property and everytime he seen us coming then he would cross under the fence and just stare and look at us. He knew he was safe I guess. The closest I got to him on the legal side of the fence was like 600 yds. I should have shot and aimed a little high (just kiddin) :lol: :lol:. 

I found the one I got in the middle of two little hills, and he had one doe with him. I got the antelope fever and wow he looked great so I tried to remain calm and I shot him at 200 yds and he dropped right in his tracks. Hes a great buck with a lot of mass. The left side is 15 inches and the right side is 14 3/4. He has great mass and very nice cutters. Hes got great width as you can see


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thast a dandy buck there. congrats on him. i realy like the width on him. nice job.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to you coyoteslayer !!! May I ask what caliber you were shooting?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice speed goat!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

.45, I was shooting a 7mm.

Thanks for the comments gentlemen


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Atta boy! You have more than filled your quota this year, put the rifle away and hunt with a bow from now on, make it a challenge! 8) 

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Pro, I have no bow hunting skills haha. How will it make archery hunters feel when I post a pic of a monster buck I got from my wheelchair. Would this make me more of a hunter because not only did i do it with a bow, but also from a wheelchair?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

f'n-A it would!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> f'n-A it would!


+1


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

way to go im tickled for you got to love those wyoming speed goats were going back next year and i hope i can draw a buck deer tag to go with it


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking loper Justin!!! here are some pics of my Dad's Pronghorn


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet Antelope Wapiti67!!! Im glad that your dad was able to go this year. I can tell he is a very happy man!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did the wolves get to your dad's buck too John?  

Looks like a great time. Nothing better than sharing a good hunt with family.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer played a big part in getting this hunt for wapiti67's dad, kudos to you Justin. From what I gather this hunt was an awesome experience for both father and son!

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

You got that right Pro...It was the first animal he has killed in 41 years and the first time he has hunted in 24 years...I know he was overjoyed to have the experience and I'm pretty postive it will be the last time I will be able to share a hunt with him...Thanks again Justin for the hard work and heads up on this.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Im just glad I was able to help out a fellow hunter and Im glad he had fun. Maybe I will have to find him another hunt or two.


----------

